# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Airport and ship terminal pick up in Montego Bay,

## enjoyjamaicatours

We will do pick up at the ship terminal in Montego Bay and at Sangster International Airport.  you get 1 stop to do your shopping at mega mart.  With a deposit of $45.00 you get a free cell phone to use during your stay. Depsoit returned on end of vacation with return of cell phone.

----------

